# Co-ordinates for Marine Parade, Dover.



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

hi,
anyone got the co ordinates or postcode for motorhome parking
thanks in advance


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*co ordinates for marine parade dover*

hi 
put these co ords into my snooper it says data input incorrect what am i doing wrong??
51.12397370789052 / 1.317908763885498


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no idea, but it's dead essy to find; go right from the main A20 going towards the port; best place to Park up is outside the Port Authority building


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Marine Parade is next to the sea.

Both A2 and A20 roads into Dover lead downhill to a dual carriageway running parallel to the sea. Marine Parade is one road nearer the sea.

That I know. Co-ordinates?

Geoff


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Toooo many numbers. Try these 51.12370 and 1.31763

Bob


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: co ordinates for marine parade dover*



alecturn1 said:


> hi
> put these co ords into my snooper it says data input incorrect what am i doing wrong??
> 51.12397370789052 / 1.317908763885498


Possibly too many decimal points - try 3 or 4 - quite sufficient.

Or maybe inputting in the wrong format?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Coords might need to be in a different format for your satnav

..meanwhile heres a lickle map that might help :wink: ....










Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

51.12370 and 1.31763 agreed these numbers will take you to marine parade, just tried them on autoroute.just where that lickle map points to.
cabby


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ye cannae miss it - even the geographically challenged like myself found it no bother.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

N 51.12370, E 1.31763 in different formats ....


N 51 7.422, E 1 19.058

N 51 7 25.3, E 1 19 3.5

Pete


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*co ordinates for marine parade dover*

cracked it 
i put in
E 1 degree 19.058'
N 51 degree 7.422'


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

hi

cannot miss it without co ordinates, dead easy to find and very safe full of campers going and coming

Stayed there loads of times

regards


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

And treat yourself to some of susies sea food from the van on the end of the peir. Best in britain i reckon and she doesnt skimp in the servings either.

Coffe shop in the shopping mall round the corner

Jealous now


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

And have a look In De Bradley Wharf Designer Outlet Im always down there :wink:

http://www.debradelei-dover.co.uk/

Any of the side streets take you to it lovely cafe :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Head south and if your getting wet, you have passed it....... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This spot must be the most publicised in the world!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Head south and if your getting wet, you have passed it....... :roll:
> 
> Ray.


It really is a case of head for the Ferry come down the Hill then turn left away from the Ferries- and bare left into the Parade on the sea front.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday to catch the 0815 Sea France ferry on Sunday morning. WoooHooooo     

Does anyone know if the Indian Restaurant just round the corner on the main Rd is any good ???? Might fancy a curry for my last night in England for a MONTH !!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I will be there on Saturday to catch the 0815 Sea France ferry on Sunday morning. WoooHooooo
> 
> Does anyone know if the Indian Restaurant just round the corner on the main Rd is any good ???? Might fancy a curry for my last night in England for a MONTH !!!


........... and if it's a good curry it might keep you going for a month!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

May well be there in August, booked 2 o'clock ferry, 02.00 not 14.00  

Sue


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We're going to try Marine Parade on Weds night (03/08/11) ready for the 08:10 ferry to Calais. 

Does it get very crowded? We'll probably get to Dover between 10 and 11 p.m.

Lesley


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*marine parade*

Hi All,
thanks for all replies,found maine parade and have just returned from 2 weeks in france,first trip abroad and loved it.All fears about driving unfounded,snooper s6000 brilliant sat nav.Got the bug now.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

locovan said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Head south and if your getting wet, you have passed it....... :roll:
> ...


 hi locovan if you come the M20 way its right at the marina roundabout then left on the parade .jud :wink:


----------

